# Does anyone know because I can't find any information...



## Brighton24 (Jul 8, 2008)

My dad had a heart attack at 52. He has a hole in the heart, congenital something...this sounds to me like something to exclude me from egg sharing. My mum's sister took drugs as a student and has now got severe brain damage with schizophrenia as well as her other sister who tragically had a lack of oxygen to the brain at birth and had brain damage which eventually became schizophrenia...everyone else in my family are healthy including cousins and second cousins. It is just these 3 people and I desperately want to know before I get my hopes too high about egg sharing. 

Thank you so very much in your time in thinking about this

XX


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I dont think any of that woul stop you sharing hun. My ds has hearing problems, my grandma had a heart problem and me, my mum and my sister have had/got high blood pressure. Also my grandad on my mums side had mental health problems,. The only thing you can do is go and have a chat to your es nurse and she will tell you for sure    

Sally xx


----------



## Brighton24 (Jul 8, 2008)

I just found out that my dad has early stage prostate cancer. Does anyone know if this now will factor in preventing me from egg sharing? He is 57. Post above mentions other health issues. His heart problem is in fact congenital which is ok as it is not genetic. I am of course upset about him being ill like this and am hoping as it is early that all will be well and he will be able to prevent it from coming back in future. In the meantime I just need to also know if anyone knows if this will have a negative outcome on my chances of egg sharing?

Thank you.


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

i dont know why but for some reason they mainly look at your mums side in the illness history. i think youll need to def talk with someone about it all.youll have to discuss alot of stuff during your consultation anyway.have you maybe given a clinic a ring and asked one of the es team


----------

